# My new FREE horse ... (lots 'o' pics!)



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Ill get some confo shots asap but i wanted to show her to you guys!  I know my eyes are closed in the 1st one but she looks cute  Some of the pics are from the old stall she was in that was REALLY muddy, i moved her to a much nicer stall so don't mind the mud :?


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

LOVELY!
such beautiful eyes, so bright.
This horse looks like itll be good in its new home
what will you be training in?
good luck
cant wait to see the confo shots


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice looking horse. Lots of legs! Good luck with her.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, she's gorgeous! =]


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, I love her!! She has beautiful eyes!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw she's so pretty.  I love her face & her eyes. Good luck with her, & congrats!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone ... I am really excited to see how she does with some training ... I plan to do hunters with her- she sure has long legs to jump tho!

It was really windy today so I just let her out in the pasture and we gave her a good groom and put her blanket back on and tucked her into her stall- she is such a good girl 

Ill try and get confo shots this week if it doesn't rain.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

She is gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

aw she is cute!
love her blanket!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I love the blankey!


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

shes so beautiful wow she looks like it will be an awsome hunter good luck with her


----------



## lauraa94x (Mar 24, 2009)

she's gorgeous - love the zebra print too


----------



## ALYJOMOFO (Dec 30, 2008)

looks like she will rock the hunter world, very nice. and that zebra print is fabulous


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone ... she is a bit high strung right now so i actually haven't ridden her yet- i am doing lots of ground work and turnout with some longing too ... she is almost 3 so i don't want to push anything too soon ya know?

Im going to try and take confo pics tomorrow or this weekend ... thanks for all the compliments- she really is a doll!


----------

